

Idea: Blog + SocialNetworking = Blog2.0 - pepeto
http://www.entrepreneur2be.com/2007/08/26/idea-blog-socialnetworking-blog20/
I think that we can rewire the blogsphere in a much more meaningful way and extract so much more value. Plenty of opportunities of startups, for current companies, for writers and readers.
======
toffer
The problem with making your blog the hub of your social network is that there
is no concept of private groups or private friends for a blog. Everything is
public.

The post gives an example of uploading photos, and then automatically
notifying friends via RSS that new photos are up. Sounds like Facebook, except
on Facebook, only my friends could see the photos, not the whole world.

I don't think you solve this problem until there is an Internet-wide system
for managing your identity. (Obviously, OpenID and OpenAuth are steps in this
direction.)

Plus, I also think that it is psychologically more difficult to start a blog
than it is to create a profile page on a social network. With a blog, you have
to overcome the "Blank Canvas Fear" ("What am I supposed to say?") and the
"Public Speaking Fear" ("I'm speaking to the whole world, not just my
friends.") Filling out a Facebook profile and writing on your friend's Wall is
a much easier way to start.

~~~
brlewis
You bring up an important point. However, I disagree that this particular
problem requires Internet-wide identity management. If unlisted numbers are
good enough for friends-only phones, then unlisted URLs are good enough for
friends-only web resources.

~~~
toffer
I'm not sure I understand how you would use unlisted URLs. Could you explain
that more?

~~~
brlewis
You give your friends-only blog a link like

<http://example.com/unlisted/9vaekw03/>

Pass this link to your friends. They subscribe to its RSS feed, etc. They
don't have to register with example.com. The tradeoff is that they can easily
pass the link along, just as they could pass along an unlisted phone number.

~~~
toffer
I see. That solution doesn't seem private enough to me.

I may not want people to pass the link along without my say so, people could
discover the URL by accident...

~~~
brlewis
Whether or not password protection is more secure depends on how good your
friends and family are at choosing and guarding passwords.

If you're concerned about the one-in-a-trillion chance that a typo could lead
to someone discovering your URL by accident, you could just make the random
string longer.

------
yuhu
makes sense. you eliminate the wrapper called facebook or myspace, where you
have to log-in to be your real/wanted self and see your real/wanted friends,
and you just enter this world directly through your browser... blogging tools
and platforms need to become more integrateable and people need to actually
start doing it more. the foundations are in place - the blogroll meets the
friends list, etc...

------
webwright
The link is down, so I can't read the details, but...

LiveJournal?

------
sanj
buzzword_a + buzzword_b = distinct_lack_of_imagination_from_a_hack

By the way, it was called "Usenet", and it devolved under the weight of the
commons.

------
dzohrob
sort of close: readr.com.

